# Playing .mpc Files in iTunes



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

Is it possible to play .mpc files in iTunes?


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

No, they must be converted to mp3 or aac


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

Do you know of a free and simple program that would let me make those conversions?


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

i know nothing about mpc files (i have never heard of them) but if you can burn them (even if you cant) you might take a look at cdex. i use that to rip my audio cds and (if you have a few lying around) its how i convert from the lame itunes music store format to mp3.
just burn it with anyprogram you can then rip it to mp3. there is also an option in cdex to convert between compression types but i havnt tried it out yet. so it might be a good lead or a dead end, hope it helps.
-mphair


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You could try converting the MPC files in Winamp - there is a free mpc plugin.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

You can download mpc and mpc encoders and frontends and then convert the files.

Both Frontends

http://members.home.nl/w.speek/

MPC encoder

http://www.musepack.net/

MP3 encoder

http://mitiok.cjb.net/

Download both the encoders and the frontends, point the frontends to the encoders then convert the files.


----------

